# Flash qui saccade sur un iMac G4. Driver a mettre à Jour ?



## Apple80 (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à Tous, Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un iMac G4 :love:. A qui j'ai donné une nouvelle jeunesse avec ces nouveaux Composants. 1Go de RAM et une Carte Airport. Sinon, il possède 700MhZ et un Disque dur de 40Go.

Cepandant, Lorsque je vais voir une Vidéo en Streaming où une vidéo sur YouTube...  La Vidéo Saccade  J'ai le son sans problème ! C'est juste un problème de Vidéo. :hein:

Merci de m'éclaire la dessus, J'ai (Dans un premier temps pensé qu'il y avait un Driver à Mettre à Jour ParcyParla où à un manque de puissance par rapport à la Machine )

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mars 2010)

Tu es sur 10.3 ou 10.4 ?


----------



## CBi (30 Mars 2010)

Il s'agit malheureusement très probablement d'un manque de puissance de la machine = les codecs vidéo récents type h.264 sont gourmands en puissance de calcul... un G4 à 700MHz, c'est un peu trop juste.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

ou de flash ( une calamité sur mac, surtout si flashplayer ancien et videos HD)


----------



## Apple80 (30 Mars 2010)

Je Suis sous Tiger


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2010)

et quel flash?
voir tous les sujets sur desinstallation propre et reinstall d'un flashplayer à jour

ce qui qui ameliorera "un peu" les choses mais sans plus
pas de miracle


----------



## Invité (1 Avril 2010)

Flash sur Mac c'est de la daube ! :mouais:
Quel que soit le processeur il suffit de regarder le moniteur d'activité.
S'il bouffait autant de ressources processeur avec W$ il serait optimisé depuis longtemps Merci Adobe


----------

